# Is it possible to have a Raven as a pet in the UK?



## Dogtanian (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi,

I was just wondering if it is possible to have a Raven as a pet in the UK? If so where can you get them from?

Pete


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

:lol2: why oh why is this in the R.I.P section:?:?


----------



## tuckerboy (Jul 1, 2008)

hi pete,

yes it is.

my friend keeps and breeds many pairs.


----------



## tuckerboy (Jul 1, 2008)

luke123 said:


> :lol2: why oh why is this in the R.I.P section:?:?


 
hmm...very good question.lol..only logical link i can think of is that people asscoiate ravens with death?lol


----------

